# Jackson lake  pot Tournament



## tree daddy 7 (Apr 12, 2016)

Saturday 4/12 @ Berrys  boat ramp  $50 includes  big fish. Safe light till 3,,,   Pay out will be  1in 6


----------



## donald-f (Apr 13, 2016)

tree daddy 7 said:


> Saturday 4/12 @ Berrys  boat ramp  $50 includes  big fish. Safe light till 3,,,   Pay out will be  1in 6



Yesterday was the 12th. Do you mean the 16th?


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Apr 13, 2016)

Lol  Yes the 16


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Apr 14, 2016)

This is a  open  tournament


----------



## Cvandiver777 (Jun 13, 2016)

Do yall have these every month? And where could i find a schedule?


----------

